# INDIVIDUALS C.C.-OKLA



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>July 10th, 2005
Chandler Park
11-5
and as always there will be free food and drinks a DJ gettin down and plenty of hydraulic action to fill the day...</span></span>

for further info feel free to call 918-744-7368 or you can pm me and I can try to answer any of your questions..


_*<span style=\'colorurple\'>on a side note I am not a member of the Individuals car Club and I am not responsible for any changes to this picnic...If there are any I will try to keep all interested parties informed....*_


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

A dollar to get in.....damn....what a rip off!!!!!! 





















:biggrin: :biggrin: Just kidding.

Show gets better and better each year...more and more people. The park is a great spot....plenty of shade and enough room for some gas hopping if need be. Much love to Spanky and the Big "I" of Tulsa for this fun picnic.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

already that time of year??


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

is this gonna be in oklahoma city???


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 15 2005, 08:42 AM
> *A dollar to get in.....damn....what a rip off!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Just kidding.
> 
> ...


if i pay a dollar i *better* get to ride in a hopper.....dan was hatin last year


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 15 2005, 06:32 PM
> *is this gonna be in oklahoma city???
> [snapback]2855326[/snapback]​*


yeah right...T Town baby....home of Oklahoma's real riders...  :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Mar 15 2005, 11:18 PM
> *yeah right...T Town baby....home of Oklahoma's real riders...   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2856213[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Mar 15 2005, 09:18 PM
> *yeah right...T Town baby....home of Oklahoma's real riders...   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2856213[/snapback]​*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Mar 15 2005, 10:23 PM
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2856248[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: you're not from OKC...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 15 2005, 10:26 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2856267[/snapback]​*


and you :angry:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Mar 15 2005, 11:28 PM
> *:biggrin: you're not from OKC...
> [snapback]2856286[/snapback]​*


or a real rider :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Mar 15 2005, 09:29 PM
> *and you  :angry:
> [snapback]2856290[/snapback]​*


you know i put it down....look in off topic


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Mar 15 2005, 10:31 PM
> *or a real rider  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2856302[/snapback]​*


ME NEITHER JUST SOUNDED GOOD...  :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

lol I will make it to this damn show one of these years :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Mar 15 2005, 10:33 PM
> *lol I will make it to this damn show one of these years :biggrin:
> [snapback]2856326[/snapback]​*


why not this year?? :0


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

baby comin just a lil before that show hits so we'll see maybe I can make this year


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 15 2005, 09:01 PM
> *if i pay a dollar i better get to ride in a hopper.....dan was hatin last year
> [snapback]2855863[/snapback]​*



What are u talking about.....................I hate every year! :cheesy:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

woohoo im not gonna have the ONLY stock car out there this year!!!!!


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Mar 16 2005, 06:29 PM
> *woohoo im not gonna have the ONLY stock car out there this year!!!!!
> [snapback]2860372[/snapback]​*


yes you will!!


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

nope.


----------



## dlaregsirrah (Oct 28, 2004)

YOU MIGHT NOT KNOW ME, BUT I KNOW A COUPLE OF INDIVIDUALS IN TULSA.
MY HOMIE JERMEL HAS BEEN DOWN FOR YEARS. 

HE GOT ME STARTED WITH MY LAC
[attachmentid=127508]

BUT THEN IT GOT WRECKED. 
[attachmentid=127509]

I JUST GOT THIS IMPALA, IT NEEDS SOME TLC, BUT FOR 2G's I GOT A GOOD DEAL. THE SWITCHES WORK AND EVERYTHING..... 
[attachmentid=127510]
[attachmentid=127511]

I NEED SOME TIPS AND SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT TO DO WITH THIS CAR? 
WHAT DO YOU THINK? PAINT, RIMS, ETC?
SHOULD I THROW THESE ON THERE?
[attachmentid=127516]

ALSO, THE DOORS ARE SHAVED? I NEED SOME TIPS ON WHAT TO DO WITH THAT?

I LIVE IN FLORIDA NOW, BUT I'LL BE BACK IN TULSA FOR THE SHOW, I AINT MISSING IT THIS YEAR.

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THIS CAR AND WHAT I SHOULD DO WITH IT?


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

fix all the bullshit thas wrong with it <missing trunk filler, etc.> upgrade the hydraulics to newer stuff, LEAVE THE PAINT LIKE IT IS, and definitely put those wheels on it and then bring it to tulsa so we can see it in person. be a clean ass retro old skool lo
just my .02


----------



## dlaregsirrah (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, That's my plans. 
I'll be patient, so it will take atleast a year to get in "good" shape.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

who else is attending??


----------



## game-tight (Jul 30, 2004)

GAME-TIGHT will be there with some new rides who all is commin to the :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GAME-TIGHT 2nd anual car club communitty picnic just gets better and better holla at yo boy


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by game-tight_@Mar 21 2005, 07:02 PM
> *GAME-TIGHT will be there with some new rides  who all is commin to the  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GAME-TIGHT 2nd anual  car club communitty picnic  just gets better and better  holla at yo boy
> [snapback]2884364[/snapback]​*


when and where is this gonna be??


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

NICE RIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## game-tight (Jul 30, 2004)

obrien park may 22nd 11 til 5 GAME-TIGHT 2nd anual car club comunity picnic


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by game-tight_@Mar 22 2005, 08:18 AM
> *obrien park may 22nd 11 til 5  GAME-TIGHT 2nd anual car club comunity picnic
> [snapback]2887433[/snapback]​*


I might come..depends what's going on that day...I think the Drillers ahve a game that day so I don't know.. :biggrin:


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

Dont have to be CC members do ya?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 22 2005, 11:19 AM
> *Dont have to be CC members do ya?
> [snapback]2888697[/snapback]​*


not at all


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 22 2005, 12:12 PM
> *I might come..depends what's going on that day...I think the Drillers ahve a game that day so I don't know..  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2888640[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fucked up!!


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

THIS IS ONE OF THE TOP SHOW I ATTEND IN THE PAST
I HOPE TO MAKE IT THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Mar 23 2005, 06:51 PM
> *THIS IS ONE OF THE TOP SHOW I ATTEND IN THE PAST
> I HOPE TO MAKE IT THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> [snapback]2896357[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: hope you make it down!!


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Lets make it the best in the midwest. :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 24 2005, 04:37 PM
> *Lets make it the best in the midwest.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2901283[/snapback]​*


already!!


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

My homie, friend and brother Spanky...if my money is right, I'll probably bring the '64 like I told you to have the moonroof put in. If not, me and Xavier will catch a flight out there. That's if we can find a place to stay  .

Thanks again for the hospitality you, your family and the Str8 Scrapin' crew showed me while I was there earlier this month. Although the job interview was a bust, the trip was still worth it getting to hang with someone I consider an OG. I can't put a price tag on the knowledge I was laced with that weekend.

Thanks Spanky!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 26 2005, 01:19 PM
> *My homie, friend and brother Spanky...if my money is right, I'll probably bring the '64 like I told you to have the moonroof put in. If not, me and Xavier will catch a flight out there. That's if we can find a place to stay  .
> 
> Thanks again for the hospitality you, your family and the Str8 Scrapin' crew showed me while I was there earlier this month. Although the job interview was a bust, the trip was still worth it getting to hang with someone I consider an OG. I can't put a price tag on the knowledge I was laced with that weekend.
> ...


Jus remember it's all about gag reflex...Once you get that under control your money making possibilities are endless...


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 26 2005, 02:02 PM
> *Jus remember it's all about gag reflex...Once you get that under control your money making possibilities are endless...
> [snapback]2909677[/snapback]​*



Man thats fucked up!! hahahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 28 2005, 11:06 AM
> *Man thats fucked up!!  hahahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [snapback]2917525[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 26 2005, 03:02 PM
> *Jus remember it's all about gag reflex...Once you get that under control your money making possibilities are endless...
> [snapback]2909677[/snapback]​*


That's what you were doing to me while I was asleep at your house?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 28 2005, 03:45 PM
> *That's what you were doing to me while I was asleep at your house?
> [snapback]2919167[/snapback]​*


why can you still taste it? need to quit sleeping on your back with your mouth wide open... :0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 28 2005, 06:10 PM
> *why can you still taste it? need to quit sleeping on your back with your mouth wide open... :0
> [snapback]2919651[/snapback]​*


Good one! :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 28 2005, 05:11 PM
> *Good one! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2919659[/snapback]​*


I can go all day...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 28 2005, 06:21 PM
> *I can go all day...
> [snapback]2919713[/snapback]​*


I'll wait until I see you in person...punk!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 28 2005, 05:25 PM
> *I'll wait until I see you in person...punk!
> [snapback]2919736[/snapback]​*


I meant with jokes but damn...I'm only good for about 5 minutes...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 28 2005, 06:43 PM
> *I meant with jokes but damn...I'm only good for about 5 minutes...
> [snapback]2919878[/snapback]​*


You need prayer.


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

whats up tyrone??


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 28 2005, 05:44 PM
> *You need prayer.
> [snapback]2919892[/snapback]​*


No I need this..


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 28 2005, 06:51 PM
> *No I need this..
> [snapback]2919952[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: What is wrong with you?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@Mar 28 2005, 06:47 PM
> *whats up tyrone??
> [snapback]2919921[/snapback]​*


CHICOOOO! What's up man?! When did they let you back on here?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 28 2005, 05:55 PM
> *:roflmao: What is wrong with you?
> [snapback]2919981[/snapback]​*


The doctor said it has something to do with stress... :dunno:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 28 2005, 05:56 PM
> *CHICOOOO! What's up man?! When did they let you back on here?
> [snapback]2919986[/snapback]​*


last week!! the homies of lil banned together and hooked me up!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are the houston individuals going out there.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2005, 07:22 PM
> *are the houston individuals going out there.
> [snapback]2920377[/snapback]​*


i think Mick will be coming and probably a few others...Come on up Kenneth...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The name of this picnic should be "Doing it in the park". Oh yeah, oh yeah. After dark too. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

from the looks of it some of us from Dallas maybe going up there also


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

I don't know now since it is going to cost a $1.00 Shit I can't afford it


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

sounds pretty cool. maybe i could bring the monte.


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 30 2005, 09:26 PM
> *I don't know now since it is going to  cost a $1.00  Shit I can't afford it
> [snapback]2931909[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: 

I'll loan you a dollar


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Video from last years picnic:
(click on pic)



Video from two years ago:



Plus plenty of nice cars. :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 30 2005, 10:43 PM
> *Video from last years picnic:
> (click on pic)
> 
> ...


  .......

damn that guys shit just fell out.......
nice videos.......

where's the dallas video big pimpin??

none


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 30 2005, 11:50 PM
> * .......
> 
> damn that guys shit just fell out.......
> ...


I'm real close to being done with it....probably put it up tomorrow.


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 30 2005, 11:04 PM
> *I'm real close to being done with it....probably put it up tomorrow.
> [snapback]2932309[/snapback]​*


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

$232 Roundtrip 


12:53 pm Depart Fort Lauderdale (FLL)
Arrive Tulsa (TUL) 4:57 pm Sat 9-Jul
Duration: 5hr 4mn Delta 341 / 4842 
Connect in Atlanta (Hartsfield Intl.) :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Mar 31 2005, 01:01 AM
> *$232 Roundtrip
> 
> 
> ...


kicking it with the homie Spanky....priceless.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 31 2005, 01:45 PM
> *kicking it with the homie Spanky....priceless.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2934230[/snapback]​*


I'll second that! :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 31 2005, 12:45 PM
> *kicking it with the homie Spanky and his bad ass kids....priceless.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2934230[/snapback]​*


no shit!!! :uh:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 31 2005, 01:45 PM
> *kicking the homie Spanky....priceless.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2934230[/snapback]​*



:uh: :0 
:buttkick: :dunno: :tears: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2005, 06:04 AM
> *I'm real close to being done with it....probably put it up tomorrow.
> [snapback]2932309[/snapback]​*




Don't even post the video, it's embarassing homie!!! none of us were on our A game, but can assure you we will be by the time Tulsa comes around.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 1 2005, 11:02 PM
> *Don't even post the video,  it's embarassing homie!!!   none of us were on our A game, but can assure you we will be by the time Tulsa comes around.
> [snapback]2942431[/snapback]​*



Too late!!! :cheesy: The impy had some heat....if the right switch man was on it....it would have slammed the rear ALL DAY LONG! But it still need at least 20 inches up front   Hell yeah.....everyone go to TULSA!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 1 2005, 11:02 PM
> * but can assure you we will be by the time Tulsa comes around.
> [snapback]2942431[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

so spanky this weekend i heard you and chico like to crossdress when there isnt much happening at the shop....


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Apr 3 2005, 08:44 PM
> *so spanky this weekend i heard you and chico like to crossdress when there isnt much happening at the shop....
> [snapback]2949380[/snapback]​*


Haha....


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 1 2005, 10:02 PM
> *Don't even post the video,  it's embarassing homie!!!  none of us were on our A game, but can assure you we will be by the time Tulsa comes around.
> [snapback]2942431[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Doing it in the park...........


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Doing it after dark.....oh yeah...in the park....oh yeah....


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 4 2005, 07:01 AM
> *Doing it in the park...........
> [snapback]2950616[/snapback]​*




yea "doing it in the park"........

:biggrin: 





















oh you meant hopping the car ,right ?.......yea.........that's what I meant ,too :ugh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Apr 3 2005, 09:44 PM
> *so spanky this weekend i heard you and chico like to crossdress when there isnt much happening at the shop....
> [snapback]2949380[/snapback]​*


we do alot more than that!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Bring the 13s....bring the V8s!!! Bring them unstuck and keep them that way!!!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 5 2005, 07:15 AM
> *Bring the 13s....bring the V8s!!!  Bring them unstuck and keep them that way!!!
> [snapback]2955587[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

Bump for Oklahoma


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Apr 6 2005, 07:21 PM
> *Bump for Oklahoma
> [snapback]2964021[/snapback]​*


sho' ya right!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

just whoring


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homies I planning on being there with other from the ULA.....
We have event coming up ... If you can make it come check it it out..

CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA SUNDAY APRIL 17th
TO ALL OUR HOMIES, FRIENDS, HENTE & ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE ULA AT KIEST PARK ON SUN APRIL 17th. ALL THE MAJOR ULA CAR CLUBS AND FIRME SOLO LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT KEIST PARK IN DALLAS ON SUN APRIL 17th.. SO COME ON OUT BRING THE FAMILIA, KIDS, AND JOIN US FOR SOME FREE FUN IN THE SUN COOK OUT. ALL THE BADEST HOPPER IN THE DFW AREA WILL BE THERE TO CHALENGE FOR THE KING OF THE STREET BELT. SO HOMIE IF YOU AIN"T THERE YOU AIN'T ANYWHERE. SO WHY GO ANYWHERE ELSE WHEN YOU CAN JOIN US FOR FREE...... SO COME ON OUT SEE THE BEST AND FORGET THE REST.....JOHN KING OF THE HOMIES - HOMIE STYLN 69 IMPALA


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2005, 08:21 PM
> *Homies I planning on being there with other from the ULA.....
> We have event coming up ... If you can make it come check it it out..
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2005, 08:21 PM
> *Homies I planning on being there with other from the ULA.....
> We have event coming up ... If you can make it come check it it out..
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

How far is Tulsa from springfield, MO?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Apr 19 2005, 01:28 PM
> *How far is Tulsa from springfield, MO?
> [snapback]3021286[/snapback]​*


about 2 hrs. I think , but it's well worth it..People travel from St. Louis(8hrs.), KC(4 hrs.), San Antonio(11 hrs.) Houston (8hrs.), Memphis(4-6hrs.)...its cool you try to make it..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Apr 19 2005, 01:28 PM
> *How far is Tulsa from springfield, MO?
> [snapback]3021286[/snapback]​*




Total Est. Time: *2 hours, 50 minutes *Total Est. Distance: *184.02 miles *
1: Start out going WEST on W CHESTNUT ST toward N GRANT AVE. <0.1 miles Map 

2: Turn RIGHT onto N GRANT AVE. <0.1 miles Map 

3: Turn LEFT onto I-44 BL W/W CHESTNUT EXP. 0.7 miles Map 

4: Turn RIGHT onto MO-13 N/N KANSAS EXPY. 2.5 miles Map 

5: Merge onto I-44 W via the ramp on the LEFT (Portions toll). 165.4 miles Map 

6: Merge onto US-412 W via EXIT 34 toward TULSA. 14.0 miles Map 

7: Take the 1ST ST exit- EXIT 6C- toward DOWNTOWN. 0.2 miles Map 

8: Turn LEFT onto S LANSING AVE. 0.1 miles Map 

9: Turn RIGHT onto E 3RD ST S. 0.6 miles Map 

10: Turn RIGHT onto S BOULDER AVE. <0.1 miles Map 

11: End at Tulsa, OK US Map


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

SPANKY, WHATS THE ADDRESS TO THAT HOTEL RIGHT OFF THE HIWAY NEXT TO THE DENNYS, ME AND LAMONT STAYED IN ACOUPLE YEARS AGO
I THINK IT WAS LAQUINTA :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Apr 20 2005, 09:46 PM
> *SPANKY, WHATS THE ADDRESS TO THAT HOTEL RIGHT OFF THE HIWAY NEXT TO THE DENNYS, ME AND LAMONT STAYED IN ACOUPLE YEARS AGO
> I THINK IT WAS LAQUINTA :biggrin:
> [snapback]3028187[/snapback]​*


35 No. Sheridan Rd. 74115 918-836-3931


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

Whats happening in Tulsa on Fri. or Sat night before the picnic..Where the hoes at??


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2005, 06:28 PM
> *35 No. Sheridan Rd. 74115 918-836-3931
> [snapback]3042245[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Apr 23 2005, 07:54 PM
> *Whats happening in Tulsa on Fri. or Sat night before the picnic..Where the hoes at??
> [snapback]3042569[/snapback]​*


*FASHO*


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

how far from odessa?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

564 MILES DISTANCE

9 & 1/2 HOUR DRIVE


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Apr 24 2005, 01:24 PM
> *564 MILES DISTANCE
> 
> 9 & 1/2 HOUR DRIVE
> [snapback]3044628[/snapback]​*


but well worth it.. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Apr 23 2005, 07:54 PM
> *Whats happening in Tulsa on Fri. or Sat night before the picnic..Where the hoes at??
> [snapback]3042569[/snapback]​*


everybody gets together for the most part doing whatever..


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 26 2005, 01:43 PM
> *everybody gets together for the most part doing whatever..
> [snapback]3054595[/snapback]​*


IS BIG FELLAS OR GOOD FELLAS STILL OPEN????


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

IF THE WEATHER IS GOOD I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Apr 26 2005, 06:14 PM
> *IS BIG FELLAS OR GOOD FELLAS STILL OPEN????
> [snapback]3056184[/snapback]​*


Jeff tell me they didn't trick you into going to "Big Fellas"... :0 :roflmao: j/k I don't know if GoodFellas is still open...


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

I'll be there this year forsho, miss it last year went to "da lou'' for Ultimates' picnic.But the year before was off the hook.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 27 2005, 08:55 AM
> *Jeff tell me they didn't trick you into going to "Big Fellas"... :0  :roflmao: j/k I don't know if GoodFellas is still open...
> [snapback]3058670[/snapback]​*


NAW I GOT LUCKY :biggrin:  
DO YA'LL GOT SOME GOOD STRIP CLUBS??????
I NEED SOME SATURDAY NIGHT EVENTS TO GIT IN TOO


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

HOW FAR FROM DALLAS TO TULSA???


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> HOW FAR FROM DALLAS TO TULSA???
> [snapback]3063138[/snapback]​[/
> 4 OR 5 HOURS :dunno: I THINK


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Apr 27 2005, 10:17 PM
> *HOW FAR FROM DALLAS TO TULSA???
> [snapback]3063138[/snapback]​*


about 4 1/2 hours pulling a car...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Apr 27 2005, 05:47 PM
> *NAW I GOT LUCKY :biggrin:
> DO YA'LL GOT SOME GOOD STRIP CLUBS??????
> I NEED SOME SATURDAY NIGHT EVENTS TO GIT IN TOO
> [snapback]3061674[/snapback]​*


I don't know...I can't call it with you St. Louis boys...last year we went to a hip hop spot and kicked it and then some dudes( I won't mention any names) wanted to hit the strip club...when I told em the best ones they wanted to go to the down and dirty ones :dunno: so yeah we have some good ones depends on what ya like... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

durty durty!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 28 2005, 08:45 AM
> *I don't know...I can't call it with you St. Louis boys...last year we went to a hip hop spot and kicked it and then some dudes( I won't mention any names) wanted to hit the strip club...when I told em the best ones they wanted to go to the down and dirty ones :dunno: so yeah we have some good ones depends on what ya like... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3064866[/snapback]​*


I LIKE 'EM GUTTER
SOME WHERE I CAN GIT A FRIED EGG SANDWICH ON TOAST AND SOME AWSOME JAWSOME...ALL UNDER ONE ROOF :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Apr 28 2005, 04:04 PM
> *I LIKE 'EM GUTTER
> SOME WHERE I CAN GIT A FRIED EGG SANDWICH ON TOAST AND SOME AWSOME JAWSOME...ALL UNDER ONE ROOF :biggrin:
> [snapback]3067378[/snapback]​*


then I got the place for you!!! I 'll show you the front door and then I'm out.. :roflmao:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 29 2005, 12:46 AM
> *then I got the place for you!!! I 'll show you the front door and then I'm out.. :roflmao:
> [snapback]3070145[/snapback]​*


[/B]DAAAAMMMNNN!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

One1Luv CC will be there. The OK chapter as well as the LV chapter. See ya'll cat's soon.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIMECASH_@May 3 2005, 11:58 PM
> *One1Luv CC will be there. The OK chapter as well as the LV chapter. See ya'll cat's soon.
> [snapback]3091896[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIMECASH_@May 3 2005, 10:58 PM
> *One1Luv CC will be there. The OK chapter as well as the LV chapter. See ya'll cat's soon.
> [snapback]3091896[/snapback]​*


   :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey spanky, got a few questions...

how far is this from the park?
Ramada Inn Tulsa 
3131 East 51st Street 
(I-44 & Harvard Exit 228) 
Tulsa , Oklahoma 74105 

is ur shop gonna be open that saturday?

dumb 1 but do they have 18 to enter titty bars up there and if so names and locations <and which 1s are best>

can we still bring bbq grills and beer?

can you get an address to the park and post it?

can you post the address to ur shop again?

thanx


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 12 2005, 09:07 PM
> *hey spanky, got a few questions...
> 
> how far is this from the park?
> ...


1. That Ramada is somewhat close on the freeway...This is Tulsa not some metropolis..It woud be like going from S.W Meridian to Penn Mall..all freeway pretty quick.. :biggrin: 

2. probably...in and out throughout the day waiting for the homies to come...probably for the most part I'll be there..

3. I don't know about 18 and up titty bars..We're in the same state if they have them in oKC they probably have them here..

4. yes and only if it's Corona and you have extra for me.. :biggrin: 

5. 6500 W. 21st. Ave Chandler Park

6. 3232 E. Admiral Pl. 74110


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

ARE TATTOOS SHOPS ILLEGAL IN OK.?? :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@May 13 2005, 02:04 AM
> *ARE TATTOOS SHOPS ILLEGAL IN OK.?? :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3133502[/snapback]​*


sorta...there are some here..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Cool....cuz I wanted to get tatted up while I was there so I could remember the trip!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 13 2005, 08:21 AM
> *Cool....cuz I wanted to get tatted up while I was there so I could remember the trip!
> [snapback]3134324[/snapback]​*




I think you should...gitterdone....Fuckface... :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

wooo hooo best picnic ever! <----my best impression of Bam


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 13 2005, 09:21 AM
> *Cool....cuz I wanted to get tatted up while I was there so I could remember the trip!
> [snapback]3134324[/snapback]​*


i'll hook you up!!
i'll put individuals on your forehead!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@May 17 2005, 01:50 AM
> *i'll hook you up!!
> i'll put individuals on your forehead!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3147617[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 :0 I've got the knock offs at home to match!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 17 2005, 10:35 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    I've got the knock offs at home to match!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3149053[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 17 2005, 11:35 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    I've got the knock offs at home to match!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3149053[/snapback]​*


:angry: they're supposed to be shipped...thief..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 17 2005, 02:55 PM
> *:angry: they're supposed to be shipped...thief..
> [snapback]3150021[/snapback]​*


I put them on my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 17 2005, 03:02 PM
> *I put them on my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3150055[/snapback]​*


fakin da funk..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Trying to "Spankify" the shipping process!!!


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 18 2005, 01:43 PM
> *Trying to "Spankify" the shipping process!!!
> [snapback]3154710[/snapback]​*


in that case you have a whole year...


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

I need to check this out :cheesy:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@May 21 2005, 07:07 AM
> *I need to check this out :cheesy:
> [snapback]3166456[/snapback]​*


yes you do?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 5 2005, 09:15 AM
> *Bring the 13s....bring the V8s!!!  Bring them unstuck and keep them that way!!!
> [snapback]2955587[/snapback]​*




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Im Flying into Tulsa, Oklahoma on the 10th of June and staying til the 12th. I wish the picnic was in June....Damn Business trip! Hopefully, get to meet some of yall when im out there.

INDIVIDUALS IV LYFE


Seth


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 22 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Im Flying into Tulsa, Oklahoma on the 10th of June and staying til the 12th. I wish the picnic was in June....Damn Business trip! Hopefully, get to meet some of yall when im out there.
> 
> INDIVIDUALS IV LYFE
> ...


what the fuck you coming to Tulsa for? holla at me when you get here..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 23 2005, 01:03 AM
> *what the fuck you coming to Tulsa for? holla at me when you get here..
> [snapback]3170932[/snapback]​*


KRUSE INTERNATIONAL AUCTION.....

Going to buy some rides for customers...One in Particular...1965 Pontiac GTO Convertible Tri-power. :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 22 2005, 07:48 PM
> *Im Flying into Tulsa, Oklahoma on the 10th of June and staying til the 12th. I wish the picnic was in June....Damn Business trip! Hopefully, get to meet some of yall when im out there.
> 
> INDIVIDUALS IV LYFE
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

NEW BOOTH ADDED

for only $10 you can throw a pie AT SPANKY CHICO ME OR HOTLINK 

all proceeds go to a pair of royal blue nike shocks


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@May 26 2005, 12:03 PM
> *NEW BOOTH ADDED
> 
> for only $10 you can throw a pie AT SPANKY CHICO ME OR HOTLINK
> ...


Super tight!!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

If you can email me the flyer today and I will forward it to our webmaster if you want it posted on our site for the month of June. Our webmaster is leaving town til the 12th got to get it done today. send it to: [email protected] 

Hope to see the INDIVIDUALS this weekend at our picnic.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

MANDO WE WILL DEFINITELY BE AT THE PICNIC THIS WEEKEND, AND IF NO ONE E-MAILS THE FLYER WE WILL HAVE COPYS AT THE PICNIC.


----------



## ~ChevyGirl~ (May 22, 2005)

July 10th, 2005
Chandler Park
11-5
and as always there will be free food and drinks a DJ gettin down and plenty of hydraulic action to fill the day..




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

314 is trying to bring a couple of thangs this year. Some of us are heading to Florida on July 16th though (with some STL I's), so it may be kind of tight getting all of our rides to Oklahoma. Either way we'll have something reppin'. Something hot. Who's supposed to be hoppin down there?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jun 1 2005, 11:19 PM
> *314 is trying to bring a couple of thangs this year.  Some of us are heading to Florida on July 16th though (with some STL I's), so it may be kind of tight getting all of our rides to Oklahoma. Either way we'll have something reppin'. Something hot. Who's supposed to be hoppin down there?
> [snapback]3211914[/snapback]​*


I hear LM Customs is coming up from Dallas..some catrs from OKC suposed to be bringing something right thisyear..KC of course...STL Individuals of course..that's all I know for sure...


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT
i'll be there gas and brake hopping in the cutlass!!
taking first place in that bitch too!! :0


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

GONNA BE A GOOD TRIP!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THIS WAS WHAT PORTLANDS BIG I WAS UP TO TODAY-


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

bump


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Jun 6 2005, 10:01 PM
> *bump
> [snapback]3234349[/snapback]​*


since you bumpin it I guess we can expect you there? :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

yep you can count on me gettin my eat on with video cam in hand


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Jun 7 2005, 11:12 PM
> *yep you can count on me gettin my eat on with video cam in hand
> [snapback]3240278[/snapback]​*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

I HEARD OK BEER ISNT AS STRONG AS TX BEER ..DO I NEED TO BRING SOME AND BOOTLEG??? :biggrin:


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## GAMETIGHT (Mar 26, 2005)

I HEARD THAT CALI -SWANGIN WAS GOIN TO BE AT THE PIC-NIC TRUE OR FALSE


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Jun 11 2005, 01:46 AM
> *I HEARD OK BEER ISNT AS STRONG AS TX BEER ..DO I NEED TO BRING SOME AND BOOTLEG??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3257673[/snapback]​*


Ok beer is 3 point while Texas is point..so yes you need to bring some..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GAMETIGHT_@Jun 13 2005, 10:01 AM
> *I HEARD THAT CALI -SWANGIN WAS GOIN TO BE AT THE PIC-NIC TRUE OR FALSE
> [snapback]3266346[/snapback]​*


false...as far as I know or as it was told to me..I heard that Jim Brown from the Dip'n series videos and from One Luv was going to try to be there to support their newest chapter, but I don't know if he'll be filmng for anything if he does show up..


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Jun 11 2005, 12:46 AM
> *I HEARD OK BEER ISNT AS STRONG AS TX BEER ..DO I NEED TO BRING SOME AND BOOTLEG??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3257673[/snapback]​*


yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss! :biggrin:


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@Jun 14 2005, 11:38 AM
> *yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3271843[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Woooo Whooooo! :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

tx is 6 point but you can buy here on sunday...was there food or drinks last year? i was thirsty the whole time with no form of refreshment....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jun 15 2005, 03:16 PM
> *tx is 6 point but you can buy here on sunday...was there food or drinks last year? i was thirsty the whole time with no form of refreshment....
> [snapback]3277285[/snapback]​*


not me...


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 15 2005, 01:18 PM
> *not me...
> [snapback]3277293[/snapback]​*


bastard


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

bump for sum bbq :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

5 kegs (maybe more)all you can drink $25. INDIVIDUALS CC ONLY. Other people Ill bring Shlitz or some :biggrin: thing.$5 a bottle.. :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

bumpidy bump :biggrin:


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS CC TULSA FLYER


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

leftover fireworks allowed?


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jun 21 2005, 10:07 PM
> *leftover fireworks allowed?
> [snapback]3304533[/snapback]​*


bring them, and find out!!
i'm sure the cops will let you know!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jun 21 2005, 11:07 PM
> *leftover fireworks allowed?
> [snapback]3304533[/snapback]​*



We can burn some holes in our shirts!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

PICNIC JUST AROUND THE CORNER MAKING HOTEL REZ ... ANY SUGGESTION ON WHERE TO STAY?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS will there homie!!!!


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Jun 23 2005, 06:12 PM
> *PICNIC JUST AROUND THE CORNER MAKING HOTEL REZ ... ANY SUGGESTION ON WHERE TO STAY?
> [snapback]3312758[/snapback]​*


embassy suites........................


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 24 2005, 12:52 AM
> * DALLAS LOWRIDERS will there homie!!!!
> [snapback]3314142[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Jun 23 2005, 06:12 PM
> *PICNIC JUST AROUND THE CORNER MAKING HOTEL REZ ... ANY SUGGESTION ON WHERE TO STAY?
> [snapback]3312758[/snapback]​*


La Quinta 35 No. Sheridan Rd. 74115 918-836-3931 ...this is where alot of people try to stay..


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

ANYTHING HAPPENING ON SAT. NIGHT? :dunno: CRUISING OR CLUB OR...........


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 25 2005, 01:07 PM
> *La Quinta 35 No. Sheridan Rd. 74115 918-836-3931 ...this is where alot of people try to stay..
> [snapback]3320051[/snapback]​*


WILL LOOK INTO IT, THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Jun 26 2005, 03:52 PM
> *ANYTHING HAPPENING ON SAT. NIGHT? :dunno:  CRUISING OR CLUB OR...........
> [snapback]3323384[/snapback]​*


??????????????????????????????


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jun 27 2005, 11:53 AM
> *??????????????????????????????
> [snapback]3326843[/snapback]​*




Fireworks!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 27 2005, 09:56 AM
> *Fireworks!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3326855[/snapback]​*


you be there saturday night? we gotta rip up t-town...well dammitt you guys will be in the club....ill be in the parking lot.


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

party at chico's crib!!
who's down?
drinks and chic's!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@Jun 27 2005, 02:30 PM
> *party at chico's crib!!
> who's down?
> drinks and chic's!!
> [snapback]3327474[/snapback]​*




Bring the club to the house!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 27 2005, 02:03 PM
> *Bring the club to the house!!!!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3327602[/snapback]​*


for shizzle!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

shit im there. definitely gotta roll sat. night. damn sure dont wanna wax up the ride just for 1 day. every1 who went last year post the pics if you still have them that way we can show every1 what to look forward too. sounds like its gonna be better this year. 13 MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@Jun 27 2005, 01:30 PM
> *party at chico's crib!!
> who's down?
> drinks and chic's!!
> [snapback]3327474[/snapback]​*


THATS ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

CHICO CAN SHOW US HIS NEW SHOES FOR SUMMER!!!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

damn dan look at the last "NO" you cant come...


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jun 27 2005, 11:59 PM
> *damn dan look at the last "NO" you cant come...
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it. :angry: :tears:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jun 27 2005, 11:59 PM
> *damn dan look at the last "NO" you cant come...
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 28 2005, 04:05 PM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> [snapback]3333769[/snapback]​*


Ahhhhhhh shiznnit!!!!
I will be there live from NYC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Jun 29 2005, 10:30 PM
> *Ahhhhhhh shiznnit!!!!
> I will be there live from NYC  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3342164[/snapback]​*


thats whut i'm talking bout!!!!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

what happening saturday night....i might be a bum cause im planning on getting a tattoo on the way...if i can afford it. "no estimates over the phone" :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 28 2005, 09:05 PM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> [snapback]3333769[/snapback]​*


It should have NO CHAINS on there.
[attachmentid=203254]
It's not lookin good for us this elco we wanted there bad but we are runnin out of time,and some of us can't get out of work but well see.


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

looks good enough right there , get it there :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Jul 1 2005, 12:45 PM
> *looks good enough right there , get it there :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3349283[/snapback]​*


Thanks man like i said it's not looking good.After last year we didn't plan on going at all,but then we were wanting to go with this elco and my new lincoln but like i said alot of us can't get out of work and there is another show the same day that i really want to go to with my lincoln.So will see.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 30 2005, 08:24 PM
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]3347576[/snapback]​*


WHO'S ARE THESE??


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Jul 1 2005, 12:23 PM
> *WHO'S ARE THESE??
> [snapback]3350215[/snapback]​*



Just passing through.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 1 2005, 12:08 PM
> *Thanks man like i said it's not looking good.After last year we didn't plan on going at all,but then we were wanting to go with this elco and my new lincoln but like i said alot of us can't get out of work and there is another show the same day that i really want to go to with my lincoln.So will see.
> [snapback]3350150[/snapback]​*


  What happened last year? j/k..tell Allen to call in sick and bring that shit down..Let's all just kick back...no worries this year.. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 30 2005, 09:24 PM
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]3347576[/snapback]​*


I know you don't still have them..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 2 2005, 01:34 PM
> *I know you don't still have them..
> [snapback]3354452[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: Don't blame me!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 2 2005, 06:34 PM
> * What happened last year? j/k..tell Allen to call in sick and bring that shit down..Let's all just kick back...no worries this year.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3354448[/snapback]​*


Well nothing did happen. :biggrin: Allen still has some motor stuff to do and some wet sanding and polishing to do and his uncle had a stroke,and he's the one that was going to do it so like i said it's not lookin good.But it is always a good show so to all have a good time.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 3 2005, 11:14 AM
> *Well nothing did happen. :biggrin: Allen still has some motor stuff to do and some wet sanding and polishing to do and his uncle had a stroke,and he's the one that was going to do it so like i said it's not lookin good.But it is always a good show so to all have a good time.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3356933[/snapback]​*


So you guys aren't coming? Or just Allen's car?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Sup Spanky! uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 3 2005, 10:34 PM
> *So you guys aren't coming? Or just Allen's car?
> [snapback]3357769[/snapback]​*


Shawn can't get of work and allens car can't make it so we are all going to the denver super show.I know some people will talk shit but they allready do anyway so it don't matter.I built my new towncar to show,and i took first in indy so i'm trying to hit a few more magazine shows this year.But will see everyone in chi-town like i said have a good show.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

1,2,3




















BUMP


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jul 5 2005, 11:56 AM
> *1,2,3...
> [snapback]3364892[/snapback]​*


"you're a g"


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Hope it's jumping like 03'.miss last year went to Ultimate picnic in the St.Louis.but will be there this year leaving out thurs. going to c my moms & pops and kickit with a few relatives.Hey Spanky what time will the hop b. and that 744 # what's that too.Cause I may need some direction.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

What time is the hop starting? heading down from Wichita Ks


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 3 2005, 11:51 PM
> *Shawn can't get of work and allens car can't make it so we are all going to the denver super show.I know some people will talk shit but they allready do anyway so it don't matter.I built my new towncar to show,and i took first in indy so i'm trying to hit a few more magazine shows this year.But will see everyone in chi-town like i said have a good show.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3359088[/snapback]​*


but, but, but........................ you promised me coronas!!! :tears:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jul 5 2005, 02:56 PM
> *What time is the hop starting? heading down from Wichita Ks
> [snapback]3366198[/snapback]​*


3:00 pm!!


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

PARTY SAT. NIGHT STARTS AT WHAT TIME????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Jul 5 2005, 08:48 PM
> *PARTY SAT. NIGHT STARTS AT WHAT TIME????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3368458[/snapback]​*


yeah chico, when and where is the basement party?!?!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

woooo hhhooooo.. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

BRINGING THAT 6 POINT BEER!!!!!


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

hen everyone gets here and hits me up!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

i'll bring some 6 point from the dub k before i come down. $4 a bottle... underselling those texas goldiggers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jul 6 2005, 04:00 PM
> *i'll bring some 6 point from the dub k before i come down. $4 a bottle... underselling those texas goldiggers :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3372014[/snapback]​*


LET ME GIVE YOU MY TWO WAY NUMBER SO U CAN HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR OUT AT THE PICNIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

You ready for some STEAK Spanky? We have to stop by the shop and say what's up. :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 3 2005, 09:01 AM
> *I hear LM Customs is coming up from Dallas..some catrs from OKC suposed to be bringing something right thisyear..KC of course...STL Individuals of course..that's all I know for sure...
> [snapback]3218156[/snapback]​*



LM Customs will not be there, but other people from Dallas/ Ft worth will be. What's up with the parties? Are we invited to them with everyone else? Looking forward to hanging out with folks from Ok and KC like we did with Hicalibur crew at our picnic.

Jesse (Blue linc)


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

SERIOUSLY WE NEED TO ALL MEET SOMEWHERE/TIME, 30+ lowriders rollin through tulsa.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jul 7 2005, 10:31 AM
> *SERIOUSLY WE NEED TO ALL MEET SOMEWHERE/TIME, 30+ lowriders rollin through tulsa.
> [snapback]3375219[/snapback]​*


that's every Saturday in tulsa...no one will even notice.. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Jul 7 2005, 12:36 AM
> *LM Customs will not be there, but other people from Dallas/ Ft worth will be.  What's up with the parties?  Are we invited to them with everyone else?  Looking forward to hanging out with folks from Ok and KC like we did with Hicalibur crew at our picnic.
> 
> Jesse (Blue linc)
> [snapback]3374132[/snapback]​*


they'll be here..you can hang with all of us..


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ROLL CALL!

we'll be there....


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jul 7 2005, 07:01 PM
> *ROLL CALL!
> 
> we'll be there....
> [snapback]3378719[/snapback]​*


expect a call tommorow


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Jul 6 2005, 09:36 AM
> *BRINGING THAT 6 POINT BEER!!!!!
> [snapback]3370038[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

3 days away...looks like its gonna be a great picnic.. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Kansas, Missouri, Oklahoma, Texas..........what other states will be there?!?!?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS will be there. Coming up Sat.. What''s cook'n Sat night? Someone hit me back on this.. John - Homie Styln

[attachmentid=208476][attachmentid=208481]


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 8 2005, 09:28 AM
> *Kansas, Missouri, Oklahoma, Texas..........what other states will be there?!?!?
> [snapback]3381150[/snapback]​*


Arkansas and California..


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

Leavin in the morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

be there around...2pm ^^^ you got pm


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

there's gonna be an organized cruise tonight and it will end up at a club here in own called Fusion...hit me up if you need for more info...bad thing is half of you cats have probably already left.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 9 2005, 01:19 PM
> *there's gonna be an organized cruise tonight and it will end up at a club here in own called Fusion...hit me up if you need for more info...bad thing is half of you cats have probably already left.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3386641[/snapback]​*


  I wish I was there....


----------



## big wen (Jan 19, 2004)

Yo wassup where is that club located Im headed to Tulsa tonight


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big wen_@Jul 9 2005, 02:54 PM
> *Yo wassup where is that club located Im headed to Tulsa tonight
> [snapback]3387247[/snapback]​*


ITS ON 15TH AND SHERIDAN!!
IN THE SAME PARKING LOT AS MONTERRAYS TEX-MEX REASTAURANT!!
HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS!!
PM ME IF YOU WANT MY NUMBER!!


----------



## big wen (Jan 19, 2004)

yeah seen ya cats rollin thru club infiniti hittin switchs and shit 
:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

holla.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

holla..holla...hollla...hollla.....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Single STL.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Night before cruise. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Texas homies. Mystic Styles. :wave: Looking good.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Again. :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Individuals STL.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Tulsa Big I.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Tulsa Individuals. :0 Just a little taste.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

All I can say is damn!!! another year another bad ass picnic...people keep coming from farther and farther away...and for the most part I can guarantee they'll all be back next year...Thanks to the Individuals and to everyone that helped make this year another memorable one...And for those of ya'll that didn't know* this is the midwest event you should not miss...*


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Man that was a tight ass show!!!! I had a great time and they had some phat ass cars out there swangin!! Good show guys!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 11 2005, 12:08 AM
> *holla..holla...hollla...hollla.....
> [snapback]3392975[/snapback]​*


Chris has been consistently on the bumper all summer.


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

SO WHATS THE DATE FOR THIS YEAR'S TULSA INDIVIDUALS PICNIC


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I HEARD JUNE 9TH.
I MIGHT MAKE IT OUT THERE THIS YEAR!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I believe it is July 16th. Per another thread about the picnic!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Either Spanky or I will make the new topic, whenever I get intouch with the guys in Tulsa. July 16th is the date for sure.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 26 2006, 09:37 PM~5320571
> *Either Spanky or I will make the new topic, whenever I get intouch with the guys in Tulsa. July 16th is the date for sure.
> 
> 
> ...



Well get that new topic going!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

one1luv will make an appearance with a few more cars since pinky is put up for a few minor adjustment. Some Brand New SH-- is in the making. Bumper Action No Problem No Weight Added


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIMECASH_@Jun 15 2006, 06:23 AM~5610570
> *one1luv will make an appearance with a few more cars since pinky is put up for a few minor adjustment.      Some Brand New SH-- is in the making.   Bumper Action No Problem No Weight Added
> *



Lets hop. {crosses fingers} :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=260031


----------

